# NKJV Comfort Print Single-Column Reference Bible (Premier Collection)



## B.L. (Nov 5, 2019)

Greetings Friends,

Tonight I opened my anniversary present early and received a new Bible from my wife. It's an absolutely stunning NKJV Comfort Print Single-Column Reference Bible (Premier Collection) published by Thomas Nelson in brown goatskin leather. Christianbook was running an incredible sale a few weeks back and my wife picked a copy up for quite a deal.

I own a number of premium Bibles and I must say this edition from Thomas Nelson has really impressed me. It's on par with Cambridge, Schuyler, R.L. Allan, etc. but much more economical (_if you time it right when on sale especially_).

This is my first NKJV and after reading from it for a bit I can tell I'm going to really enjoy this edition. From the binding to the paper to the text block this is just such a pleasure to hold and read from.

If you are looking to add a Bible to your collection or purchase one as a gift for another I highly recommend giving this one serious consideration. Fantastic edition!

____________

*Publisher's Description*​
The Premier Collection of Thomas Nelson’s _NKJV Single-Column Reference Bible _combines fine craftsmanship with the elegant single-column text. Enjoy the accurate and beautiful New King James Version typeset in Thomas Nelson’s smooth and readable NKJV Comfort Print®. Featuring a supple goatskin leather cover, durable edge-lined binding, premium European Bible paper, beautiful art gilded edges, and three ribbon markers, this special edition is a treasure for a lifetime in God’s Word.

Features include:


Premium goatskin leather cover
Raised hubs on the spine
Smyth-sewn and edge-lined construction for flexibility
Art gilding on page edges: red stain under gold
Gilt line stamped and perimeter stitching
Exclusive Thomas Nelson NKJV Comfort Print® typeface
Three double-faced satin ribbon markers, each 3/8-inch wide
Premium European Bible paper, 36 gsm
Black-letter text
Complete Thomas Nelson cross-reference system with over 72,000 references
Elegant single-column format
Line-matched typesetting
Generous yapp
10.5-point print size

Reactions: Like 3 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Nov 5, 2019)

Very nice Bible. I was gifted the new classic VBV center column edition in black goatskin for pastor appreciation. Truly a wonderful Bible.


----------



## JennyGeddes (Nov 6, 2019)

Very nice! Thanks for the review too. I love buying Bibles. 
Happy early anniversary to you and your bride!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Williamson (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm in need of a new preaching Bible, but I've been told that someone is going to gift me the edition you mention when I take up my new charge in December. I am looking forward to using this NKJV.


----------

